# Guild Wars 1 waffen noch was wert?



## Hosh204 (21. Mai 2015)

hab ja noch gw 1 auf meinen pc rumfliegen^^!
hab da mehrere perfekte waffen aus der ich sagmal ersten zeit von gw bevor die ganzen erweiterungen kamen!
sind die dinger noch was wert heute?
darmals konnte man die ja gut vertickern^^


----------



## Bunny_Joe (21. Mai 2015)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das gegen die EULA des Spiels verstoßen würde.


----------



## Kotor (21. Mai 2015)

Hab auch ein paar gute Waffen  und spiele GW1 gar nicht mehr.
Ab und zu schau ich rein wegen Geburtstaggeschenk ^^ 

kotor


----------



## Hosh204 (26. Mai 2015)

jo da hab ich auch schon dutzende^^


----------

